# TFSA Update



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

First opened a TFSA Jan 2013 and did weekly purchases in the CIBC Canadian Balanced Index Fund. Jan 2014 switched to the Mawer Balanced Fund also with weekly purchases.

Total 2013 Contributions: $6,900.00
Total 2014 Contributions: $14,800.00 as of today = $21,700.00 Grand total 

Trying to catchup used room, not quite there but on track. My total market value as of today is $22,862.14, obvious to me now that Mutual Funds are not the way the grow your money any decent amount. Stocks may be a better route in the new year.


----------



## cheech10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Your returns don't look too bad, given the extremely short time frame. Switch to stocks if you like, you'll have higher transaction costs and greater volatility with a similar expected rate of return, but your experience certainly doesn't prove that "Mutual Funds are not the way the grow your money any decent amount". After all, mutual funds are just constructs to buy groups of stocks (and other financial instruments) in a simple way.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good feedback you gave. The Mawer Fund is pretty solid, for now I will keep it as a core holding and add a couple of stocks to the account.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Good feedback you gave. *The Mawer Fund is pretty solid, *for now I will keep it as a core holding and add a couple of stocks to the account.


 ... stability that lets you sleep soundly at night is worth something (possibly more) in times of uncertain stock prices. :encouragement:


----------

